# Breathing fast while sleeping



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

My puppy seems to breath heavily in her sleep almost every night. Is that normal? Every time we've gone for puppy shots the vet checks her out and says she's healthy. But at night it just sounds strange and not normal. Is this normal to anyone else? Or should I be worried? It just really fast breathing but it's not like that when she's awake


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

It is normal.


----------



## Nova12 (Nov 19, 2015)

Is it too hot in the room she sleeps in? My dog breathes like that when she sleeps near a vent or we come back after getting some exercise. Other than that she breathes fine.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Mine did that on and off during puppyhood - no problems. But I was just as worried as you are.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Mine does it from time to time too.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Normal. Every pup I have had has done this, as well as every child. They breath faster when they are younger. It will slow down as they grow.


----------



## Rolisaac (Apr 16, 2015)

This scared me as well when we first got our puppy. She doesn't seem to do it now that she has doubled in size.


----------

